
Vutuv is to LinkedIn what DuckDuckGo is to Google - wintermeyer
https://www.vutuv.de
======
probably_wrong
I've finally deleted my LinkedIn account last week, after yet another privacy
change that shared my data with even more people. Can't wait for a proper
competitor to come up.

